

Paint that becomes conductive when it dries - ozh
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/27/electric-paint-bare-conductive-paintable-wire

======
mschuster91
Just waiting for the first fool to connect live mains onto a wall... or one of
those high-voltage electric cow fence supplies.

Or, more of an art form: connect a 10 kV source to a conductive wall , where
the two painted lines diverge from each other. In theory, the arc should move
upwards, just like in school.

